# WA field option



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Not to mention it's got far better (and fewer) equipment classes, less dependence on technology and is less difficult to setup or explain to newbies.


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

And takes less time to shoot a round.


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

For me, I like the NFAA Field / Hunter round as it is. It is a physical and mental game. Remember to move your sight, shoot the correct target. With the equipment available now, more efficient bows, lighter arrows and better sighting equipment, the round is easier to shoot now than it was 20 years ago. The Animal round can go away, would not miss it. The time to shoot a round depends on range set-up and number of shooters, if you can shoot four across it will be quicker than shooting two across. As for unmarked distances, for me it is a game of accuracy. Tried 3-D, did not care for it. Unless you continually keep moving the shooting stakes at your home club it would not be "unknown" for long. Should we create a new round or adopt a current one? Maybe, but it should be from input from the membership. Are there any WA Field shoots now in the USA and what attendance numbers do they have ? Are more people shooting WA Field than NFAA Field? Not looking for an argument, just some thoughts and questions.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

I will be shooting our Pennsylvania State FITA Field next weekend, as I have for the previous 2 years. I already shot the PSAA 2-day State Field, and the PA NFAA State Field, and 2-day Mid Atlantic Sectionals. I prefer NFAA style Field, but the yellow dot is fine for a change as well. The number of targets/arrows in NFAA Field has not been mentioned as an deterrent by any of the 100 or so regular Field shooters I've specifically asked about it this year, with the exception of two older 70ish gentlemen who seemed somewhat fond of the idea of a "shorter round". It's my strong opinion that those who are so inclined to shoot Field archery will shoot Field archery regardless of the format, and those who aren't so inclined wont, and use minutia as an excuse.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Bikeman CU said:


> The Animal round can go away, would not miss it.


Same here.



Bikeman CU said:


> As for unmarked distances, for me it is a game of accuracy.


100% in agreement.



Bikeman CU said:


> Unless you continually keep moving the shooting stakes at your home club it would not be "unknown" for long.


Yep, but I'm okay with that since I like marked distances


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

nestly said:


> The number of targets/arrows in NFAA Field has not been mentioned as an deterrent by any of the 100 or so regular Field shooters I've specifically asked about it this year, with the exception of two older 70ish gentlemen who seemed somewhat fond of the idea of a "shorter round".


The ones you asked are obviously okay with it; otherwise, they wouldn't be there. I'm more interested in how many don't shoot field because of the number of targets/arrows.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Arcus said:


> The ones you asked are obviously okay with it; otherwise, they wouldn't be there. I'm more interested in how many don't shoot field because of the number of targets/arrows.


Based on attendance the last 2 years at FITA Field ... I would say there's between 0 and 1 archers in South East/South Central Pa that don't shoot Field because it's 112 arrows and 28 targets. It's the same people whether it's 72 arrows and 60M or 112 arrows and 80yards.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Arcus said:


> A concern often voiced about NFAA field archery is how physically taxing it can be, specifically the number of targets/arrows that must be shot. I think a remedy for this is to shoot World Archery field (formerly FITA field).
> 
> A full WA field tournament is 24 targets at unmarked distances the first day followed by 24 targets at marked distances the second day.


Well, your profile says you are from Washington.

We seldom have a USAA type field event held in the state. We have offered a State FITA Field Championship a couple times and had about 20-30 participants. Lots of effort re-measuring a range and moving stakes (and covering or removing distance markers for the unmarked round) for the few people that participate.

But yes, it would be nice if clubs offered the round and built up a following so the State Championship would be a capstone.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

If the WA Field is the answer, then why only 120 some attending the USA Archery field Nationals? We get more at NFAA Nationals.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

rsarns said:


> If the WA Field is the answer, then why only 120 some attending the USA Archery field Nationals? We get more at NFAA Nationals.


Pure speculation on my part, but I'm guessing many field archers are not aware of WA field, or perhaps aware of it but don't understand it, or maybe they understand it but the WA field shoots are too few and far between. And that's the circular problem - WA field isn't shot because of not enough courses/tournaments, and there aren't enough courses/tournaments because not enough archers shoot the ones that are offered. And to Linda's point, yes, it would be quite a challenge to convert a field course to a WA course for a WA shoot and then back again.

So, Ren - Do you prefer NFAA field over WA field? If so, how come?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Arcus said:


> Pure speculation on my part, but I'm guessing many field archers are not aware of WA field, or perhaps aware of it but don't understand it, or maybe they understand it but the WA field shoots are too few and far between. And that's the circular problem - WA field isn't shot because of not enough courses/tournaments, and there aren't enough courses/tournaments because not enough archers shoot the ones that are offered. And to Linda's point, yes, it would be quite a challenge to convert a field course to a WA course for a WA shoot and then back again.
> 
> 
> 
> Having shot both, I prefer NFAA. Why? Simple, it is a true test of all your archery skills, from 20 feet to 80 yards, and with the animal and hunter round just about all distances in between. I like the fact it’s more targets and more arrows. Why would I drive 1.5 days to shoot two rounds of 24 targets? I do it for a 3 day of 72 total, or when it’s a 5 day even better! USA field shoots shorter distances at much larger targets, not saying it’s easy but.... because it’s a challenge but to me, not as challenging. Don’t misread that, being a BB shooter it is not easy. Lol.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

rsarns said:


> Arcus said:
> 
> 
> > .....USA field shoots shorter distances at much larger targets,
> ...


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

rsarns said:


> ...being a BB shooter it is not easy. Lol.


Being a barebow recurve shooter myself, and not a very good one at that, I readily admit that part of the allure of WA field is the shorter max distance of 50 meters.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I don't mind the NFAA game shooting freestyle, but far prefer the WA setup shooting RecBB because the longer shots have proportionately larger targets.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

This field is kind of a new game for me, shot one round early June and it was fun.
Haven't shot IFAA field yet but have been shot animal picture round what was too easy IMO.
Known distances and pretty big best score areas. Well it's fun to shoot any competition for me so I don't mind.

Will be concentrate more for 3D and next summer for IFAA field 'cause there's WFAC 2020 in Estonia next year and I'm going there.


For me arrow count doesn't matter, it is same for all competitors and after 72 arrows there is no luck involved for scores.
Or after 112. More shooting with same entry fee in competitions, so I don't mind :wink:

Only problem with WA is that U can't use light in your scope pin. 
Well it just requires different pin and scopes than IFAA, where U can.

For us here Finland there's lot better shooting level in WA competitions.
Usually best ones don't come into IFAA competitions. Maybe next summer 'cause of close distance of WFAC it will change.. I hope ?
Wanna compete against best so there's no room for speculations 
I have 3 national bronzes but the 4-5 best ones wasn't there then when I get them... so... :embara:

Shooting is fun and I wanna compete in it so, even if I'm not in national Top 5 yet but that's a goal to be.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

^^^^ It's encouraging to hear of new people trying Field and liking it. I really think a big part of the problem is it's not promoted enough. I meet so many new archers every year that have no idea what Field is... and those that come shoot it usually enjoy it.


----------

